# Problème de redémarrage avec iPad 2



## Joséphine65 (13 Décembre 2014)

Depuis la mise à jour 8.1.2, mon iPad tente de redémarrer. Le logo de la pomme apparaît et disparaît sans cesse. J'ai essayé de l'éteindre en tenant les deux boutons d'allumage. Sans succès. La batterie s'est vidée, je l'ai débranché mais le problème est toujours là. Pouvez-vous m'aider? Merci!


----------



## RubenF (14 Décembre 2014)

Quand l'iPad est éteins, prend ton Cable USB, branche la partie USB sur ton Ordinateur, ensuite prend ton iPad et appuye sur le bouton Home, tout en restant appuyée, tu branches l'embout, l'iPad va démarrer et afficher un logo iTunes, iTunes va se lancer et tu restaures ton iPad


----------



## Joséphine65 (14 Décembre 2014)

Je vous remercie infiniment: à la 2ème tentative, iTunes a enfin proposé de restaurer l'appareil. C'est ce qu'il est actuellement en train de faire.
Vous venez de sauver ma vie!


----------



## RubenF (14 Décembre 2014)

Si j'ai pu aider c'est le plus important !!! 



Profitez bien de votre iPad


----------

